# do i let my cat outside



## arnie (Oct 8, 2010)

hi,i am new to the forum,i need help,i have aquired a kitten,he was 15weeks old when i had him,he was going outside where he lived,they didn't want him so i had him.we have kept him in for 4weeks now,and he is going mad to get out,what do i do?am i being cruel keeping him in,all the windows have to be shut,as he trys to get out.caught him trying to get out the bedroom window.we have had him microchipped and are waiting to get him neutered,any advise please


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

You'll find conflicting views here, and good advice both ways- ultimately it's going to be up to you!

Cats live longer when kept indoors- but there's less natural stimulation. My cat is an indoors cat due to her own choice, it sounds like your kitten will want to go outside.

Some people have found a meduim by allowing garden access, but using overhanging fencing so the cat cannot leave the fenced garden area.

Other people will be along with good tips and advice, but you won't get a difinitive answer because there's so many differing opinions :thumbup:

Good luck with whatever your decision is!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

arnie said:


> hi,i am new to the forum,i need help,i have aquired a kitten,he was 15weeks old when i had him,he was going outside where he lived,they didn't want him so i had him.we have kept him in for 4weeks now,and he is going mad to get out,what do i do?am i being cruel keeping him in,all the windows have to be shut,as he trys to get out.caught him trying to get out the bedroom window.we have had him microchipped and are waiting to get him neutered,any advise please


15 weeks old is a bit too young IMO. If you can keep him in until he is at least 8-9 months old that would be much better. Also please don't let him out until he's been castrated. He's far too small to stick up for himself if he should come across another adult entire male ... it could be very very nasty, if not fatal.

Most cats are inquisitive. What you might think is him being desperate to be let out, may be just curiosity, especially with him only being 15 weeks.

If you can keep him occupied indoors with lots of toys he will be fine. You only have to do a list of pro's and con's for letting him out or keeping as an indoor only cat to see that it's just not worth the risk (well to me it isn't anyway). I have 3 cats, 2 of which are 22 weeks old and they are all puuuurfectly happy indoors.


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you do decied to let him out...

I am no expert but this is what I think:

Allocate some time to take him out for walks in the garden on a harness, may take a good few days to get him use to the harness, patience is required!
Try take him out supervised for a good few weeks.

The weather maybe against you as winter and dark nights are drawing in. Think about if he went out what times do you want him to go out? 

Spread some of his litter in the garden, remember that cats have a really high sense is smell. We also put our duvet on the washing line

Only let him out on his own when he has had snip-snip done (after post-op check up) 

All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just got a new addition to the cat family. Ayshe is 17 weeks old but i have decided not to let her out for a few months.
To me it's the wrong time of year. It's quite cold and it's dark in the mornings and the evenings gets dark early too. Also November is the dreaded Bonfire night, which seems to start the week before and go on the week after!

When i do decide to let her out it will be on a harness for a couple of weeks so she will get use to the smells and the surroundings.

Our other cats do go out but only in the day. They are always in by the time it gets dark.
These last couple of weeks they tend to stay indoors now the weather is not so warm.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

So many people are lucky enough to live in cat safe areas however having had a bad experience I would never let any of mine out.

We live in a cul-de-sac no need for anyone to be on our street unless they live here, lots of large grassy areas with trees, perfect cat territory. We let our girls out for only a few weeks before one was hit by a car and killed right outside our back gate.

We have 3 now and they only ever get out into the garden on harnesses, I go into a blue flat spin if I think for a second any of them have gone out. Since losing our Peppina we have heard of another 2 cats from our street who have been lost the same way, for us its just not worth the risk.

I do feel really bad when they sit at the window chirruping to the birds and I see many cats outside that come round to visit, I always think how lucky they are and I hope mine don't feel deprived.

The long and the short of it is that you have to risk assess your area and make a decision, we did, were we wrong or just unlucky? Who knows but once bitten twice shy.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ClaireLily said:


> So many people are lucky enough to live in cat safe areas however having had a bad experience I would never let any of mine out.
> 
> We live in a cul-de-sac no need for anyone to be on our street unless they live here, lots of large grassy areas with trees, perfect cat territory. We let our girls out for only a few weeks before one was hit by a car and killed right outside our back gate.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad hun. I am pretty sure that when they do that it's excitement not necessarily them wanting to get to the birds (though I'm sure they would have fun if they could). I have a bird feeding station right outside my office window, and my girls love sitting and watching the birds  If they really really wanted/needed to get to the birds they would head but the window or scratch at it furiously to get out surely?

I don't know if you have one, but try a Da Bird or similar (there is one on Zoopluss for less than £2), my girls chirrup the same way when they play with this.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

We have a toy box for them! Not only do they love the box but I often find one of them rummaging around to find a favourite mouse before darting around the house like an idiot with it in their mouth.

They have plenty to keep them occupied I just wish they could have the freedom of the outside but I just don'[t feel its safe for them, talk about an over-protective mummy


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Do not let out before NEUTERED. 

I am for letting out especially as your kitten seems to have already experienced the big wide world.

However..... risk assess. What are the likely hazards (causes of harm)? Can you cope with an accident (costs for treatment, death, emotions)?

If you can't then house cat is fine but provide litter trays and plenty of stimulation in the form of scratching posts, trees, play, another cat.

I let my 3 out. 1 is a semi wild stray who has learnt that indoors is 'good'. the other 2 are ex-breeding stock peds who think outside is wonderful. BUT my rule is 'only in daylight, home before night'. So in the dark hours they are locked in (not the semi feral - he comes and goes)


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

I am getting a cat next week from a shelter - she is 2, and was a stray. She has had a tough start (seemingly) but has survived so far, and is (so I'm told!) quite streetwise! I live in the countryside - but on a junction, where one road meets another. 

The roads aren't busy - but when a car comes, they can come at a reasonable pace (i.e. 40 mpg). There is however, reasonable visibility. 

The lady from the shelter was happy with her being allowed out - and we've got a nice big garden 

I want her to be an outdoor cat, but am a little worried about the road. What are peoples thoughts? And what are others experiences - does it depend on the cat? Luck??


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As she is already used to outdoor life you probably have little choice in whether she is an indoor or outdoor cat although she may have had enough of outdoor life and be quite happy to potter about the garden.The main risk I can see is the traffic being intermittent and travelling fairly fast.Cats do better,I believe,(mine have all been house cats ),on streets that are busier ,than they do on country roads with less ,but faster traffic.


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree - so I suppose I just have to take the risk really?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catface said:


> I agree - so I suppose I just have to take the risk really?


Your other option would be to cat proof your garden or build a separate run that way she could have outdoor access without the risk.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

catface said:


> I agree - so I suppose I just have to take the risk really?


No you don't  She is young and you can keep them in. They do settle down eventually and enjoy indoor life. Even cats that have gone outdoors for years can adapt to life indoors ... it's certainly not impossible anyway.

To me it's not even worrying about being upset myself by one of my cats getting knocked over. It's imagining the pain they feel, and if they do survive the pain they will feel while (hopefully) recovering, then some learning to live again with one less limb or worse.


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

hmmm . . . it's quite a tricky decision. I really want her to have an outdoor life - she'll have a whale of a time where we live  But I also want her to be safe! It feels like a toss up between her being 100% safe but a bit bored (possibly) and her having a really stimulating and fun life, but with a risk attached. ::


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catface said:


> hmmm . . . it's quite a tricky decision. I really want her to have an outdoor life - she'll have a whale of a time where we live  But I also want her to be safe! It feels like a toss up between her being 100% safe but a bit bored (possibly) and her having a really stimulating and fun life, but with a risk attached. ::


I know which way I would go.My kittens life is precious and I'm sure you feel the same way,so I could never feel happy with him outdoors unsupervised.It is just not worth the risk of injury or worse,but you have to decide which is best for your new cat.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

catface said:


> hmmm . . . it's quite a tricky decision. I really want her to have an outdoor life - she'll have a whale of a time where we live  But I also want her to be safe! It feels like a toss up between her being 100% safe but a bit bored (possibly) and her having a really stimulating and fun life, but with a risk attached. ::


She will only be bored indoors if you allow her to be  You can fill her days with fun, and even get her hunting out treats and allsorts.

In this day of ceiling high cat tree's and toys that stimulate their minds there is no excuse for any indoor cat to be bored 

Toy's like this can simulate the behaviour of a bird, and you cat will LOVE it. I've seriously never come across a toy in all my years that has stimulated any cat of mine as much as this. To say it's only a couple of quid, it's fab. Not to mention that it means the real living birds outside will have more of a chance of survival


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

I wouldn't let him out until he is neutered, male cats roam for miles looking for females. 

My old cat, (17) loves being outside,she prefers it to in the house, as she doesn't like the hustle and bustle it irritates her. She likes our heated laundry room, which is in an outhouse as as I have mentioned on here before, I often extract her from my ironing, which is probably not very good, but she doesn't have fleas, and a few cat hairs never killed anyone! Sometimes in the winter if she gets stuck in, she will start randomly peeing on the door mat, rather than in the litter tray, she far prefers to go and pee outside. She never strays far from the house. 

So, I think you do just get cats who like to be outside, but perhaps when he is a bit older, and neutered........?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catface said:


> hmmm . . . it's quite a tricky decision. I really want her to have an outdoor life - she'll have a whale of a time where we live  But I also want her to be safe! It feels like a toss up between her being 100% safe but a bit bored (possibly) and her having a really stimulating and fun life, but with a risk attached. ::


The 'In or Out' debate is a very emotive one, and there is no absolute wrong or right...we must all make the decision and one way or the other and accept the consequences for our precious cats.
In my (limited) understanding, most Pedigree cats are well suited to an indoor only life, having been bred for generations for a home loving temperament, and not being naturally streetwise.
The average Moggy may - or may not- have this bent of personality, and although I am sure Aurelia is right in saying most can adapt to an indoors life, the points you make about the stimulation of an out doors life are strong ones.
One point to make is that Indoor cats seem to be at a higher risk of behavioural or inflammatory conditions, allergies etc and these are not nice conditions for either you or the cat to deal with.
My own example of this is that Nellie was an indoor kitten for the first 9 months or so .....she developed a habit of scratching herself raw till it bled and had chronic diarrhoea. The vet diagnosed food intolerances and flea allergy dermatitis. In retrospect I am certain that she was obsessively bonded to me and became stressed when I was not around as both these conditions disappeared when I moved and got her a safe garden!


----------



## arnie (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks for tha advise i have taken all that as been said on board.my vet said 6months is the age he will be neurted but feel this maybe a bit young,i will see what he is like when this has been done,whether i let him out or not.i had a cat for years,but he came to me,with a name tag on,so my son went to the house and told them we have him,they lived about 2 miles away,they said they didn't have a cat,so he stayed,he was an outdoor cat,i never had a cat litter for years until he was old and not very well,saddly we had to have him put down,because he was so ill,my husband has never told me what was wrong with him as i was so upset,even now after 6months i could cry for him,the poor kittern must get confused as i often call him by his name.he was like a dog he had a meiow for going out for the toilet and one for food,we could never sit down without him on our laps.the kittern is a new one on me,as arnie was already mature when he picked me,once again thanks for the advise


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I don't think 6 months is too young for neutering....the last thing you would want is a cat that starts to stray in search of a female, or one spraying stinky cat pee all over your house!


----------



## harper_jo (Oct 10, 2010)

I''m picking my first pet kittens up on thursday an am very excited! I've already decided that I'm keeping them as indoor pets but several experienced cat owners have told me I'm being cruel and its in a cats nature to go outside. I really can't bear the thought of what might happen should they get run over, get in a fight etc but I can't help but feel I'm doing something wrong by not letting them out.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

harper_jo said:


> I''m picking my first pet kittens up on thursday an am very excited! I've already decided that I'm keeping them as indoor pets but several experienced cat owners have told me I'm being cruel and its in a cats nature to go outside. I really can't bear the thought of what might happen should they get run over, get in a fight etc but I can't help but feel I'm doing something wrong by not letting them out.


Don't feel bad hun. There is nothing wrong with your decision, you want to keep them safe nothing wrong with that.

So long as you keep them stimulated they wont lose out on anything  There are toys you can buy that will simulate catching birds, and lots of other things.


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi

New to this forum but not to owning cats. Boris is the 5th cat I've had over the years, after old Bob was put down last summer. Boris is 8 months now, was 6 months when we adopted him from a rescue home (which I would strongly recommend, rather than paying for breeds - there are plenty of lovely cats already born that need a home!)

I would just add my opinion on this, and I respect those people who want to keep their cats indoors - my cats have always been outdoors, I guess I've been lucky in that I've generally lived on quiet roads (when I didn't, as a single man, and lived in flats on busy roads, couldn't have had pets if I wanted anyway). I genuinely feel that it is unnatural (and I've read all the debates about thousands of years of domestication etc - not sure 'domesticated' means 'housebound', btw) to keep them in all their lives.

Now I have had bad experiences, when I was a kid, 2 of our cats got shot with an air rifle by a nutter who lived over the road (neither died, though one lost one eye), but it never crossed our mind to keep them in. The nutter was arrested and left the area soon after.

Boris, I let out for the first time today (probably why I'm on here) - as I say, it's his first time with us, he's been here 2 months, so I figure he's used to the house as his territory - he certainly knows us, we went away over New Year for a few days, and the neighbour fed him, he has never been so affectionate as since we came back!

I just let him into our small town garden, I stayed out there with him. It was a bit damp & drizzly), so we didn't stay out more than 5 mins, he interestedly sniffed everything, went back in after 2 mins, so I took him back out for another 3. I picked him up and brought him back. Will do this for a few days, so he knows that this is his property also. We have a cat flap, but he doesn't know what it is yet, I don't want him pining by it until I'm happy for him to come and go as he pleases. We do have a road in front, but it is a cul-de-sac, where cars can only turn round, and there are plenty of cats in the street.

I hope he keeps mainly to the back gardens, as there a few idiots with dogs around, but for me - that is the risk of life. It's like parents who drive their kids to school until they are 16 - when they are old enough to ride a bike safely and understand the rules of the road / cycling lane, they should do that - it's good for them.

For the same reason, I don't agree with keeping birds in cages, or rabbits in hutches. But that's another story.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Berger said:


> Hi
> 
> New to this forum but not to owning cats. Boris is the 5th cat I've had over the years, after old Bob was put down last summer. Boris is 8 months now, was 6 months when we adopted him from a rescue home (which I would strongly recommend, rather than paying for breeds - there are plenty of lovely cats already born that need a home!)
> 
> ...


I can't help but feel that if you have read the thread properly then you are trying to provoke a reaction from cruel people like me who keep their cats locked up in large 3 bed semi's. I specifically stated in an earlier post that regardless of living in a cul-de-sac I lost a cat right outside my back gate to a car and also found out about another 2 in the street within a few months of each other.

Not to mention if I had ever had a cat that had been shot I would certainly not let it or any other out ever again, in my mind it would be more cruel to have the cat shot AGAIN!

I feel very passionately about my cats and take great offence to being made to feel like I am somehow not doing the best for them, to say my cats are comparable to birds in cages is an outrage!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ClaireLily said:


> I can't help but feel that if you have read the thread properly then you are trying to provoke a reaction from cruel people like me who keep their cats locked up in large 3 bed semi's. I specifically stated in an earlier post that regardless of living in a cul-de-sac I lost a cat right outside my back gate to a car and also found out about another 2 in the street within a few months of each other.
> 
> Not to mention if I had ever had a cat that had been shot I would certainly not let it or any other out ever again, in my mind it would be more cruel to have the cat shot AGAIN!
> 
> I feel very passionately about my cats and take great offence to being made to feel like I am somehow not doing the best for them, to say my cats are comparable to birds in cages is an outrage!


If the intention is to provoke a reaction then I will state quite categorically that IMO there is nothing cruel about cats living indoors.When you weigh up the dangers,Poisoned,shot,run over,attacked by dogs and yobs,killing wildlife and many other possibilities,then I think it is the safe option.


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> I can't help but feel that if you have read the thread properly then you are trying to provoke a reaction from cruel people like me who keep their cats locked up in large 3 bed semi's. I specifically stated in an earlier post that regardless of living in a cul-de-sac I lost a cat right outside my back gate to a car and also found out about another 2 in the street within a few months of each other.
> 
> Not to mention if I had ever had a cat that had been shot I would certainly not let it or any other out ever again, in my mind it would be more cruel to have the cat shot AGAIN!
> 
> I feel very passionately about my cats and take great offence to being made to feel like I am somehow not doing the best for them, to say my cats are comparable to birds in cages is an outrage!


Not at all, and I did say at the top, that I respect all others' views. And I wasn't comparing your situation to birds in cages at all, although deep down I feel (personally) there are similarities.

I'm sure your cats are perfectly happy as they are - the cats that were shot, I was about 12 years old, so it was hardly my choice. But looking back, I find I agree with my parents.

Each to their own, though, and again - was nothing to do with your post particularly


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

I have read the thread properly, and am not out for reaction. I just wanted to balance out the opinion on here - there are plenty of 'indoors people' - wanted to give the opposite view, equally there are plenty (who wouldn't necessarily come on forums) who let their cats roam free quite happily.

I certainly didn't have a pop at anyone or any point of view, and I find the reaction a bit astonishing, to be honest. I love my cat, but he is a cat, not a baby. (Even though I sometimes cuddle him like one  )


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

My personal way of thinking about it is would I ever leave any of my other belongings on the street unattended? No. Why wouldn't I? Because we all know the likelyhood is - whether it's my watch, my laptop, my car keys, my handbag or my McDonalds (!) it isn't going to be there in the same state as I left it when I go back. It will have been damaged or stolen by some random idiot. So why would I put my precious cat out on the street and take my eyes off it?

Obviously I don't just see my cat as a belonging - but there are unscrupulous people out there who think of cats as less than such. And if it isn't them there are other risks from dogs and foxes to cars to getting locked in somewhere and starving, all sorts. 

My persian wouldn't last two minutes outside with his long hair, passive nature and clumsiness (he managed to break his leg INSIDE the house) and he is perfectly happy inside. It's not like he is in a cage for the rest of his life - he has the run of a four bedroom house with all the toys he could dream of. However, my family have always had moggies and they have always been outdoor cats - I never really thought anything of it until I looked into pedigrees but now I'd never let my own cat out. It's just not safe.

MG x


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

When I got cats, I never really considered them keeping them inside, but that was what they'd been used to when I adopted them - and they were 3 (a kitten) and 6 (a left over from a previous litter) months old, and they had to stay inside for a while anyway, as they were new to my home etc. 

My vet recommended that I let them out, and I did...and a few seconds later my OH and I were running into the garden, scooping them up and taking them back inside. I just don't feel it's safe for them near where I live. I think I'd be more relaxed in a rural area, with maybe one road and minimal traffic, but in a heavily populated town environment, I just wasn't confident. They're cute, friendly cats too, and they may even charm someone else into keeping them. So they stay at home with us, our house is quite large, they have tons of toys and cat trees, and there are 3 of them to play together - I watch their diet carefully and I worry a lot about my decision, but at the end of the day, I just wasn't brave enough to release my precious kitties into the big wide world!!

I am thinking of securing my garden for them though.

Naomi x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

catface said:


> I really want her to have an outdoor life - she'll have a whale of a time where we live  But I also want her to be safe! It feels like a toss up between her being 100% safe but a bit bored (possibly) and her having a really stimulating and fun life, but with a risk attached. ::


You can't have it both ways  our cat is an outdoor cat and I worry all the time she is out but she is an ex-barn cat, who was born in the neighbourhood and we made the choice to let her out. We keep her in at night and make sure that she wears a kitty-collar (highly reflective safety collar) day until she is in. We have also clicker trained her to come home on command. But all that said, I'd feel a lot happier if she were an indoor cat or if we could cat-proof the garden for her. You have to make the decision and live with the risks. There are strong arguments both sides x

p.s. Arnie - I think your cat is still a bit young for the outdoors, so you don't need to make the decision until after he is spayed


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

youv'e had some good advice here, kitten is too young to go out, but you could let him out for a few mins with you being there to watch him then bring him straight back in when hes a little older,
ive just got Enya a few days ago she is curious when we go outside for a smoke,she cries all the time we are out there, so we thought we'd try and go out into the garden to see if she wanted to come and explore but she didn't, so as the saying goes cats are just curious, doesn't mean he wants to go out


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

come on most of you regulars knew i would pipe up at some point!

must agree i feel theres nothing wrong with keeping a cat indoors. thousands of cats live this way very happily, but even those owners would admit that they would prefer to let the cat outside given the luxury of a cat proof garden. it can be achieved relativly cheaper and the sigh of relief when its done is always audible. done yourself with a little thought and the right materials you could make a standard garden safe for less than £500 and 2 or 3 days effort. maybe i should write up a diy thread with pictures showing forum users how its done?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

goldleaf said:


> done yourself with a little thought and the right materials you could make a standard garden safe for less than £500 and 2 or 3 days effort. maybe i should write up a diy thread with pictures showing forum users how its done?


goldleaf, that would be an excellent idea:thumbsup:. I have a large cat run and my garden is cat proofed (well reverse proofed, to keep other cats out) so it's not like I am hinting for tips for myself, lol. But I do genuinely think with the spring fast approaching that a DIY cat-proofing thread would be a big hit and a help to many.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's idiotic to let a cat out to run fweeee. They're not wild animals they've been domesticated for over 3000 years. You wouldn't do it with any other animal so why are cats so different? It's not all that hard to cat proof a garden or keep them stimulated inside so you don't have the risk of them being killed/damaging the local wildlife.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I think it's idiotic to let a cat out to run fweeee. QUOTE]
> 
> Can we tone down words like 'idiotic' please? Indoor/Outdoor owners - we are all cat-lovers at the end of the day .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry erm not sensible better?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Can we tone down words like 'idiotic' please? Indoor/Outdoor owners - we are all cat-lovers at the end of the day .


talking of toning down of language... weren't you the person who referred to indoor cats as "incarcerated" just yesterday, on another thread?

I am all for less use of emotive langauage, but that work both ways. 

if indoor folks can't use words like idiotic, then it would be nice if outdoors folks didn't use words like incarcerated.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> talking of toning down of language... weren't you the person who referred to indoor cats as "incarcerated" just yesterday, on another thread?
> 
> I am all for less use of emotive langauage, but that work both ways.
> 
> if indoor folks can't use words like idiotic, then it would be nice if outdoors folks didn't use words like incarcerated.


Fair point Tje. But incarcerated isn't refering to the owners directly and is slightly different IMO. But I agree it has negative connotations so 'll try to be more careful in future


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Sorry erm not sensible better?


Much!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Fair point Tje. But incarcerated isn't refering to the owners directly and is slightly different IMO. But I agree it has negative connotations so 'll try to be more careful in future


why thank you sweetcheeks... 

(I was fearing world war 3 approaching, hehee)

thnk you very very much for taking that in the spirit it was meant !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> I was fearing world war 3 approaching :thumbsup:


Don't worry, I always give a 3 minute warning :lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Don't worry, I always give a 3 minute warning :lol:


ooooops........ will get my coat then   :lol:

byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

arnie said:


> hi,i am new to the forum,i need help,i have aquired a kitten,he was 15weeks old when i had him,he was going outside where he lived,they didn't want him so i had him.we have kept him in for 4weeks now,and he is going mad to get out,what do i do?am i being cruel keeping him in,all the windows have to be shut,as he trys to get out.caught him trying to get out the bedroom window.we have had him microchipped and are waiting to get him neutered,any advise please


i have dogs, but my aunt's friend had 6 cats which all roamed in the garden in turns

what she did was put expander leads on her washing line ! worth a go


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was toying with the idea of keeping my kitten (nearly 7 months old) as an indoor cat. I have a 9 year old cat too who has access to outdoors but doesn't stay out for long, and she has good road sense.

I was going to keep him in over winter anyway, but when I told my family (mum, big sis and big bro) they went crazy at me for considering keeping him in. They said "as an animal lover, I'm shocked you would even consider that." I tried to point out all the dangers, and why I wanted to keep him in. Cars, poisonings, shootings, theft (he is only a moggie but quite an unusual colour - silver tabby, and very beautiful) as well as the fact that he is SO friendly with absolutely anyone, he'd go off with anyone showing him affection!!

All my family have always had cats that go out, and until I joined the forum I would think it cruel to keep cats indoors. But Loki my kitten has plenty of toys and stimulation, and he has a harness so he can have supervised walks outside, but I was so shocked by my familys reaction. I mentioned the forum and the number of kittens being killed and they basically said "well IF he gets run over at least he would have led a full and enjoyable life." They told me it's natural for cats to go out, and I'm depriving him.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> I was toying with the idea of keeping my kitten (nearly 7 months old) as an indoor cat. I have a 9 year old cat too who has access to outdoors but doesn't stay out for long, and she has good road sense.
> 
> I was going to keep him in over winter anyway, but when I told my family (mum, big sis and big bro) they went crazy at me for considering keeping him in. They said "as an animal lover, I'm shocked you would even consider that." I tried to point out all the dangers, and why I wanted to keep him in. Cars, poisonings, shootings, theft (he is only a moggie but quite an unusual colour - silver tabby, and very beautiful) as well as the fact that he is SO friendly with absolutely anyone, he'd go off with anyone showing him affection!!
> 
> All my family have always had cats that go out, and until I joined the forum I would think it cruel to keep cats indoors. But Loki my kitten has plenty of toys and stimulation, and he has a harness so he can have supervised walks outside, but I was so shocked by my familys reaction. I mentioned the forum and the number of kittens being killed and they basically said "well IF he gets run over at least he would have led a full and enjoyable life." They told me it's natural for cats to go out, and I'm depriving him.


Chez... I have one answer to the many people who say this... I trail them along with me to our shelter (some places it would be the council depot) where we have two very big chest freezers just for this town and the surrounds. These two freezers are for storing road-death cats in. That's it. Each cat gets bagged and tagged and disposed of after 2 weeks. So when I get the "you're depriving them" speech... then a visit to the freezer full of dead cats is in order -- that shut's them up. No joke, in the summer months (bearing in mind no cat stays in there longer than 14 days) two massive chest freezers aren't even enough!! Generally people have no idea how many cats die on the roads in their town/village/city/area... when they actually see it, it shocks them. And that's just the dead ones I am talking about. For every dead one there is more than likely 3 injured cats.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tje, I completely agree, I have fortunately never had to experience that, but I can imagine it's absolutely heartbreaking. I love my cats so much, I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if they got run over. Even though my family say that it's natural for them to be out, it won't be them picking up my dead kitten from the roadside to bury. It's not even like he came from a home where he could go outdoors, I've had him since he was tiny and hasn't been out, so I'm not depriving him, he doesn't even know about outside apart from when he sits on the windowsill, he never cries to go out!

My mum has even had cats get run over herself, two I think, so I thought she would understand, but no.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> I was toying with the idea of keeping my kitten (nearly 7 months old) as an indoor cat. I have a 9 year old cat too who has access to outdoors but doesn't stay out for long, and she has good road sense.
> 
> I was going to keep him in over winter anyway, but when I told my family (mum, big sis and big bro) they went crazy at me for considering keeping him in. They said "as an animal lover, I'm shocked you would even consider that." I tried to point out all the dangers, and why I wanted to keep him in. Cars, poisonings, shootings, theft (he is only a moggie but quite an unusual colour - silver tabby, and very beautiful) as well as the fact that he is SO friendly with absolutely anyone, he'd go off with anyone showing him affection!!
> 
> All my family have always had cats that go out, and until I joined the forum I would think it cruel to keep cats indoors. But Loki my kitten has plenty of toys and stimulation, and he has a harness so he can have supervised walks outside, but I was so shocked by my familys reaction. I mentioned the forum and the number of kittens being killed and they basically said "well IF he gets run over at least he would have led a full and enjoyable life." They told me it's natural for cats to go out, and I'm depriving him.


Hun, this is what I was always led to believe, as are most other people!

But If you lose cats to the road, shootings, poisoning etc only then you truly understand why either 1) people stop getting cats if one dies. 2) they look at keeping indoor only cats.

There are however a few that have lost many many cats, and they still keep letting them out.

I know that sounds cruel to any owner. But I think it's crueler to keep doing that to the cats.

If you open a door for a cat to roam what is it supposed to do? Your gardening for you? wash your windows ... etc? No it's going to go off and entertain itself, which mostly involves hunting and killing. They don't need to do that! Time has long since passed where domesticated animals need to do that to survive.

Like you say, you can provide enough entertainment for your indoor kitties if you want to. They can have fun just like they do outside. But the difference is that their health and life is not in so much danger.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

> I was toying with the idea of keeping my kitten (nearly 7 months old) as an indoor cat. I have a 9 year old cat too who has access to outdoors but doesn't stay out for long, and she has good road sense.
> 
> I was going to keep him in over winter anyway, but when I told my family (mum, big sis and big bro) they went crazy at me for considering keeping him in. They said "as an animal lover, I'm shocked you would even consider that." I tried to point out all the dangers, and why I wanted to keep him in. Cars, poisonings, shootings, theft (he is only a moggie but quite an unusual colour - silver tabby, and very beautiful) as well as the fact that he is SO friendly with absolutely anyone, he'd go off with anyone showing him affection!!
> 
> All my family have always had cats that go out, and until I joined the forum I would think it cruel to keep cats indoors. But Loki my kitten has plenty of toys and stimulation, and he has a harness so he can have supervised walks outside, but I was so shocked by my familys reaction. I mentioned the forum and the number of kittens being killed and they basically said "well IF he gets run over at least he would have led a full and enjoyable life." They told me it's natural for cats to go out, and I'm depriving him.


I'm having the same issue Chez. When William was 8 weeks I could push it to the back of my mind, but now he's coming up for 5 months on the 15th of January I'm really having to think about it. When I was young all of our cats were outdoors and we had 2 hit by cars - one of them was hit once and had to have her tail amputated, then was hit again 5 years later and died because of it. The second that it happened to died instantly.

My dad has a 10 year old cat who he has always let out and she has been fine. Since he lives in a far more populated area than me and Cleo has come to no harm, he cannot see where I'm coming from with regards to William going out. He feels it is 'not right' to keep a cat indoors. My mum has lived in rural France for the past 5 years and has two 'barn cats' which are used purely to hunt mice etc. She feeds these cats daily but her entire opinion on the species as a domestic pet appears to have changed and she thinks it's downright 'cruel' to not allow a cat access to the outdoors.

The instinct of OH and myself is is to keep William in (even if he was to get out it wouldn't be till after he was neutered, and after the winter is over for that matter. I also feel he is still much too small at the moment). However, we can't seem to make a definitive decision on it.

Either way, I just keep reminding myself that no matter what my decision and anyone's opinion on it, I love William veeeerrrry much and nobody can deny that, or reasonably assert that I'm being knowingly cruel towards him by keeping him indoors. I simply want my beautiful McGinger to enjoy a long and healthy life; surely that can't be wrong?

Sparkles
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My friend lives literally the middle of nowhere very little traffic etc. She's had 7 cats in the 12 years I've known her all outdoor and she only has one now. The rest got ran over or disappeared. I couldn't live with myself knowing I killed my cat by letting it out or if it hurt or killed someone else's pet because it would be my fault


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Think about keeping the cat indoors. It is difficult to make an outdoor cat an indoor cat once he becomes used to going out. My cats are mainly indoors with limited outdoors access. I have catproofed my garden recently and believe me, the peace of mind it brings is worth every penny.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> My cats are mainly indoors with limited outdoors access. I have catproofed my garden recently and believe me, the peace of mind it brings is worth every penny.


That is my intention this year, although we are looking to move house and don't want to invest a fortune on the garden we have now. Once we have moved, it will be full catproofing. Until then strictly indoors only.

Re the choice whether to keep indoors or out, it's up to the individual. It's not about the opinions of others, mum, dad, friend, or even posters on here. Do what feels right for you. Your cat, YOUR call.


----------

